# updating Moodle from 28-2.8.12



## pez (Aug 17, 2016)

I see that there is a vulnerability for my version of Moodle, moodle28-2.8.12

It looks like 2.9.7, 3.0.5 and 3.1.1 have been patched.

To update is it merely a matter of doing

```
pkg delete moodle28-2.8.12 
pkg install moodle31-3.1.1
```

Or should I be using portmaster(8) for this?

Thanks in advance
andrew


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2016)

Why don't you simply use pkg-upgrade(8)?


----------



## pez (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm probably doing it wrong, but
_*pkg upgrade*_
merely tells me that all my packages are up to date. I do use this to update my packages normally, but I think moodle28 and moodle31 are seen as different packages


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2016)

Ah, yes. I'd first do the `pkg upgrade` anyway, just to keep everything in sync. Then it should indeed simply be `pkg delete moodle28` and `pkg install moodle31`. There may be some Moodle specific upgrade actions required afterwards though, but I'm sure that's documented somewhere.


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 17, 2016)

pez said:


> I'm probably doing it wrong, but
> _*pkg upgrade*_
> merely tells me that all my packages are up to date. I do use this to update my packages normally, but I think moodle28 and moodle31 are seen as different packages



`pkg upgrade` reports that everything is up to date, because moodle is present in the repos in several versions, as separate packages (moodle28, moodle29, moodle30 and moodle31, respectively). It's worth to keep that in mind, because often different software versions can be used alongside (for instance, moodle29 as a temporary drop-in replacement, until the vulnerability gets fixed in the moodle28 line). Other than that, I agree fully with SirDice's solution .


----------

